# What to look for in refractometer?



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to get something inexpensive, but not to the point where I am going to lose significant quality. I really need something more reliable than these floats that all give me different numbers.

My problem is when looking for refractors I see things like 0-28% range... But I though salinity was in PPT, seems like % range would be useless... Am I not getting something here?

I see people use these for brewing... Are these the same as aquarium refractometers?

I see some for under $40, it would be great if I could get a price like that without getting something junky. I would definitely appreciate some recommendations.

I'm running a 30 gallon fish only (and a Chocolate Chip Starfish) and a few hermits and snails.

Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, they are not all the same. Looking for SP, Specifically Gravity and PPT.
New RHS 10ATC 0 10 Salinity Refractometer Salt Water Aquarium | eBay


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

Would you recommend that one specifically? Am I probably looking at the same quality either way, around that price?

Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, for that price range. Its really not all that bad. Next one up for the price is just sold in stores, but is basically the same piece.


----------

